# Yellow perch catch limit reduced for central Lake Erie



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

*Yellow perch catch limit reduced for central Lake Erie*

Register
Mar 27, 2021 4:22 PM

HURON OHIO — State officials have reduced the catch limit for yellow perch taken along Ohio’s central Lake Erie coast. But the catch limit for the Western Basin is not affected.
The catch limit from Huron to Fairport Harbor, which is east of Cleveland, has been reduced to 10 yellow perch a day, effective May 1, the Ohio Division of Wildlife announced.
But Ohio’s daily limits will remain at 30 in the Western Basin from Toledo to Huron and farther east from Fairport Harbor to Conneaut. The perch population in the Western Basin is stronger, state wildlife officials explained.

complete article:








Yellow perch catch limit reduced for central Lake Erie


Western Basin catch limit remains




sanduskyregister.com


----------

